
Ask HN: Would you move to DigitalOcean if they offered a managed DB service? - cdnsteve
I&#x27;d really like to see DO offer a managed DB service.  DO is becoming something to be noticed in the hosting space and it&#x27;s cost effective. If they offered a managed DB service (Postgre, MySQL, NoSQL) would you consider moving to them?
======
mattbgates
I would like something that is semi-managed. In other words, I could have the
option for a console with sudo access, but there are scripts I can click that
install things for me.

I'm currently looking for a solution a step up from shared hosting, but my
host is all managed and offers no sudo access for their VPS.

I've also looked into the cloud which I'm still in the process of learning.
It's a few steps forwards, and a few steps back. I've figured out how to
actually get it working, but the SSH access is iffy -- sometimes it connects,
sometimes it says it cannot. Then I tried CyberDuck and SFTP, and while I can
see the files and folders, I cannot actually access, update, delete, or do
anything. Getting there, slowly!

If the cloud servers could offer some preloaded instances with preloaded
software, that'd be pretty nice too. I want it all.. and total control!
Muhahahahaha.

------
hackerboos
Yes but there are guys doing this and it's pretty expensive (hobby instance is
cheap but then a major jump to next level).

[https://www.databaselabs.io/pricing/](https://www.databaselabs.io/pricing/)

------
PaulHoule
The managed db service I like at AMZN is DynamoDB because it is a super-
durable database for control plane applications that are not particularly
demanding that has a low entry cost.

The managed db services at AMZN get insanely expensive fast when you are
talking multi-AZ, and you have to buy capacity in much bigger units, we are
talking a difference between $5 a month and $50 a month or more.

------
tmaly
I just compiled Postgresql myself on DO.

I guess managed is easier, but I like full control.

Maybe some ansible scripts or something like that to perform common steps
would be nice

------
eip
[https://www.online.net/en/ods](https://www.online.net/en/ods)

------
soulchild37
DO is the most expensive now compared to other VPS providers like Linode and
Vultr

------
stanhou
That depends on the pricing.

